# Post Your PS3 Gamer Tags



## TomAwesome (Apr 24, 2007)

Inspired by the 360 gamer tag thread. The family that shreds together makes things dead together... or something.

Mine: TomAwesome
I'm not on terribly often, but feel free to add me as a friend.


----------



## Vince (Apr 25, 2007)

...crickets...


----------



## Digital Black (Apr 25, 2007)

If enough respond here in the next few days, I'll be fair and sticky it too..


----------



## No ConeSS (Apr 27, 2007)

Polar76

haven't been on in a while. the mrs and I have bought a house and this is the pre-closing day time when we are packing and planning and shopping and all that crap. once we're settled in, I'll be back on.


----------



## eon_shift (Mar 22, 2008)

Well im creative so
Eon_Shift


----------



## Naren (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a ton of PS3 games, but I only have like 2 or 3 that are multiplayer. 

Evilincorporated

(My Xbox 360 gamer tag is the same, just without the "e" at the end: EvilIncorporatd)


----------



## Alpo (Mar 23, 2008)

AlecSea

I never play online, though, never really cared for that stuff. And I don't own any online games either. But feel free to add me anyway.


----------



## Papa Shank (Mar 23, 2008)

Mine is *Ziri* but eh, I kinda don't play too often atm. 1)All the really good games are still to be released and 2)I'm too busy at work to get enough time to play games 

EDIT-3) I'm too broke atm to buy the good'uns aswell.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 24, 2008)

resurrected!
iBZnOrange

suprise!


----------



## the.godfather (Mar 24, 2008)

*TheG0dfatherGaz*

I love my PS3. In terms of a piece of technological hardware it just cannot be beaten. And it's still the best Blu-Ray player on the market by a country mile. I want to get a 2nd one for another room in the house, especially now they've gone down in price.


----------



## Deschain (Mar 27, 2008)

Zyglrox


----------



## Azyiu (Apr 13, 2008)

Azyiu - My Hong Kong based account (yeah, what a surprising choice of name)

Siryiu - My US based account.

I get the best of both worlds and I download stuff from two different stores, FTW!


----------



## TomAwesome (May 5, 2008)

I figured that since GTA4 is out, and a lot of people seem to have it on PS3, it would be a good time to resurrect this thread.


----------



## friendforafoe (May 5, 2008)

*friendforafoe*

It's amazing I know...


----------



## thadood (May 6, 2008)

jesus

At least, I think it is, haha. I don't have any games. I've only played CoD4 because I've rented it.


----------



## ibznorange (May 6, 2008)

are you being serious?
its actually jesus?
or are you just pretending to be stitch (a dick)?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 6, 2008)

SevenDyingTrees (I think)

Once the patch for GTA4 comes out, it'll be online all the way baby!


----------



## ibznorange (May 6, 2008)

Patch??  
what patch?
be wary james, tom practices with shotguns too much


----------



## TomAwesome (May 7, 2008)

I don't really. He's just mad 'cause I pwned him on the jail map


----------



## ibznorange (May 7, 2008)

but unusually so. we sorta broke evenish, with one of us winning by a few kills usually. then that happens and youre like PWNT
its cause you had the autoshotty


----------



## TomAwesome (May 7, 2008)

Yes. Yes it was. Automatic shotgun > normal shotgun.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 7, 2008)

This thread needs sticky-ing. It's only fair. Even if there less of us microsoft wary peoples!

Also, I'll all ye people tonight some point


----------



## friendforafoe (May 7, 2008)

I'm getting a usb headset today and then I'm off to play online with the ps3 for the first time...it's about time methinks. see yall on gta


----------



## ibznorange (May 8, 2008)

im picking up a like new bluetooth headset for 15 bucks off my boss next check


----------



## Alpo (May 9, 2008)

I just added a bunch of you guys. We should play some GTA sometime!


----------



## ibznorange (May 10, 2008)

Hell yes! ill be on later tonight. gotta snag a headset first


----------



## TomAwesome (May 10, 2008)

Hop on MSN before you get on, Max. I'll come too!


----------



## friendforafoe (May 10, 2008)

my attempts at playing online ended up me getting kicked off everytime i entered a lobby and it said i lost a connection with one or more players...then me and greg pope kept trying to contact eachother just for chat, but it kept kicking us off...psn was being very gay indeed  i did manage to play one match and i got the zombie skin woot


----------



## TomAwesome (May 10, 2008)

Lame.


----------



## Uber Mega (May 12, 2008)

Uber_Mega (I think)


----------



## st2012 (Nov 13, 2008)

Mega-bump to request a sticky for this topic!

Oh by the way, my PSN is:

GreenIronFist


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 14, 2008)

Yay to the sticky 
My Tag is "Blakkout"
and we should really play GTA4, that would be chaos


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jun 22, 2009)

tectonic_pulse


----------



## ToniS (Jun 26, 2009)

Same as my xbox live tag: RavelCore


----------



## Brewtal_Damage (Jun 27, 2009)

Brewtal_Damage anyone for COD4?


----------



## Kiwisandlemons (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey im getting my ps3 tomorrow its namell prob be kiwis and lemons or kiwisandlems


----------



## Swyse (Sep 22, 2011)

Kiwisandlemons said:


> Hey im getting my ps3 tomorrow its namell prob be kiwis and lemons or kiwisandlems



You joining to necrobump this thread has left me quite perplexed.
my tag is Savage7210, but I hardly play nowadays


----------



## GazPots (Sep 23, 2011)

Funnily enough my psn tag is infact............


GazPots


----------



## Mexi (Sep 23, 2011)

audacityofnope, but the only game I have that I play semi-regularly is black ops


----------



## Black_Sheep (Sep 24, 2011)

GazPots said:


> Funnily enough my psn tag is infact............
> 
> 
> GazPots




I know you're a COD player so im gonna add you when i get back home  


My psn id is Black_Sheep335, you guys can add me if you want to. 

I (at the moment) play mostly Black Ops online, some GT5 as well and LBP 2, but yeah, mostly BO at the moment.

But im gonna play MW3 and BF3 soon


----------



## BryanFTWL (Sep 26, 2011)

Reasoner03

Games I play: Battlefield Bad Company 2, Skate 3, Littlebigplanet, and Portal 2.

When Battlefield 3 comes out, no one will see me out in the real world for a few weeks.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Sep 26, 2011)

^ I should probably add you then  ..As i also plan to play BF3. But what about COD? you play BO or MW3 (once it's out) ?


----------



## BryanFTWL (Sep 26, 2011)

Black_Sheep said:


> ^ I should probably add you then  ..As i also plan to play BF3. But what about COD? you play BO or MW3 (once it's out) ?



I played MW2 a good bit when I had a 360, but since switching it's been pretty much BF only.


----------



## Severance (Sep 26, 2011)

Severance7765 I play moh mvc and mk.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Sep 26, 2011)

BryanFTWL said:


> I played MW2 a good bit when I had a 360, but since switching it's been pretty much BF only.



Alright, just added you and Gaz... 

One month to wait for BF


----------



## GazPots (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmmm, i fired up the ps3 today to get it updated and running for new tv coming tomorrow and didn't notice a request but i was having some issues so perhaps it was there and i just missed it.


Might have missed a message in my inbox, so i'll check it when i'm on tomorrow .


Was playing some GT5 though and i'm getting right back into it again .


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 26, 2011)

Mine is cwhitey2 XD


----------



## Blackheim (Sep 27, 2011)

LordBlackthorne

Some KZ3, BF3 (when its out), Crysis 2....


----------



## BryanFTWL (Sep 28, 2011)

Black_Sheep said:


> Alright, just added you and Gaz...
> 
> One month to wait for BF



I didn't see anything in my inbox today. Weird, I'll check again tomorrow.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Sep 28, 2011)

^ I have you in my list and it's saying "pending response to add a friend" ...but i can send it again i guess  

@Gaz: haven't played GT5 in a while, but i could try to challenge you someday


----------



## GazPots (Sep 28, 2011)

Haha, oh god. I went on today after sorting my random connection woes. 


Totally forgot how to hit all the apexs/drift like a badass for the first hour. Probaly due to the fact i was wearing some ridiculous 3d glasses and admiring the random 3dness of it all. 


Saying that i'm down with it again, so i'll happily join a lobby if you're on sometime!


----------



## BryanFTWL (Sep 28, 2011)

Black Sheep, looked again and the request was there. Added you!


----------



## GazPots (Sep 29, 2011)

And just to clear things up, has the PSN been dropping other peoples connections or likewise this week?


Or is it just me being unlucky with my wireless?


----------



## BryanFTWL (Sep 29, 2011)

GazPots said:


> And just to clear things up, has the PSN been dropping other peoples connections or likewise this week?
> 
> 
> Or is it just me being unlucky with my wireless?



All's been well for me.


----------



## GazPots (Sep 29, 2011)

Nevermind, i rearranged my whole rig and now it's on another wall and the wireless signal is fine.


No problems for me anymore.


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 14, 2011)

thecivilwars

though dont expect me to play much of multiplayers like shooters...


----------



## x360rampagex (Oct 17, 2011)

360 GT: X 360 RAMPAGE X
PS3: abaddonxrampage

At mo I'm not on quite so often, but next month, I will be, as there are so many games comming out. At mo I'm playing Gears of War 3.


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Oct 17, 2011)

Black opps Wayne Brugundy


----------

